# Images inlaid in wood



## Jim Finn

I make and sell wooden items, many of them I inlay maple images or names into cedar. Mostly $20 boxes for keepsakes, jewelery or even pistols. Cedar boxes not finished on the inside to preserve the cedar smell. Boxes measure 7 1/2" x 5 1/2" x 2" deep. The plaque with wedding couple measures 12" tall and sell for $30. (All prices plus shipping) I also make six inch long wooden toy airplanes for $5. I inlay images into 15" tall cedar crosses also for ($10).


----------



## ad in wnc

Jim your boxes are lovely! Can you do one for WV university?


----------



## Jim Finn

Yes I can. Email me at [email protected] and I will give you details as to price, lead time, and shipping.


----------



## tammy from wv

Jim, 
Could you do a couple more for WVU? Perhaps with the flying WV on it?


----------



## Jim Finn

is this what you folks want?


----------



## tammy from wv

That's exactly what I want, not sure about ad in wnc. Can you you do that?


----------



## Jim Finn

Yes I can do that in a cedar box with white maple inlaid Logo. Box measures 7 1/2" x 5 1/2" x 2" deep with hinged lid.
Shipping is $12. $20 for the box + $12 = $32 total. Email me [email protected] and I will send you my Phone number and we can do a credit card sale over the phone.


----------



## ad in wnc

That's what I want also. Sent an email. Thanks!


----------



## tammy from wv

I need two. So what would be the total cost for two? I have one daughter that graduated from WVU in May one that started in August.


----------



## tammy from wv

Email sent!
N


----------



## Terri in WV

Beautiful work!

Not to be a stickler, but the WVU logo is a registered trademark so might want to check into using it first. They have gone after people that have used it without permission.


----------



## ad in wnc

Maybe you can offer your boxes for sale in their bookstore?


----------



## ad in wnc

Jim we picked up the package from the Post Office today. The box is wonderful! I'm not sure I can wait until June to give it to my friend. Thanks for the customization!


----------



## JoKilm

Could you make a cross with the double flame logo on it at the cross section area? It is the Methodist Church logo. Contact me at [email protected] Thanks. Joann


----------



## Jim Finn

ad in wnc said:


> Jim we picked up the package from the Post Office today. The box is wonderful! I'm not sure I can wait until June to give it to my friend. Thanks for the customization!


 Glad you like it. Thanks for the business.


----------



## Jim Finn

JoKilm said:


> Could you make a cross with the double flame logo on it at the cross section area? It is the Methodist Church logo. Contact me at [email protected] Thanks. Joann


This is a photo of one I made last year. Yours is on its way.


----------



## Jim Finn

Here are other cross designs I have made. 15" tall 3/8" thick cedar with maple inlay. One is made of walnut and maple


----------



## Jim Finn

Latest effort. Maple inlaid into cedar. 15" tall.


----------



## beenaround

beautiful work Jim.

Ever look through your family tree? James was a very popular name in the Finn family, my grandfathers name was John. One of my cousins was Jim, his brother owns Mickey Finn's pub in Toledo Ohio. The Finn's got off the boat in NY and made their way west spending some time in Youngstown Ohio.

Any of this sound familiar?

Gary Finn
Weston,Ohio


----------



## Jim Finn

Thank you Gary. My grandfather was named John Finn also but he got to the USA via Canada. He was born there in 1868. My family is still in Wisconsin where I grew up. I left there in 1979.


----------



## Phil V.

Would you be able to do something with a goat head on it along with breed name?


----------



## Jim Finn

Goat head? Sure. I have done dogs in the past. Email me an image you like and any text and we can discuss it. [email protected]


----------



## Jim Finn

Like this maybe?


----------



## Jim Finn

What I am making today. 18" across made of oak and walnut.


----------

